# Magnum Research lite 22 Mag



## Coon'n Inc. (Aug 10, 2012)

Hey everyone new to this forum thing...got my magnum research in today in the 22wmr. Really excited to get this thing out in the woods to do some raccoon calling (raccoon'n) was wondering what optics do ya'll throw onto your 22 mags?


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

Welcome raccoon'n inc. There are a few raccoon hunters here as well, Im sure someone will be able to answer your question specifically and from experience.


----------



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

what's the budget? Bushnell dawn to dusk should be a decent scope for you intended purpose. Even a red dot may work for you depending on the distance you plan on shooting. A 1 to 4 may be ideal.


----------



## Hortontoter (Apr 27, 2012)

I agree 1-4 sounds logical.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Welcome to the forum raccoon'n Inc.

Fred gave you some good advice, no more than a 2-8 power or you may have a slower on target time at the distances you'll be hunting


----------



## Coon'n Inc. (Aug 10, 2012)

Hey everybody thanks for the insight! Would a 3- 9x40 scope be too much for my mag? I do plan on using it for prairie dogs out west, also im looking to spend $200-350 on the scope...Thanks!


----------



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

I would say, choose your low end of power by how fast you need to aquire your target. 3-9 is a good general range for most shooters. Low enough for close range and powerful enough to go longer.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

A 3-9 will do you OK, I'd amke a habit of always leaving it on 3 power though until you need more, and it is most likely a less expensive way to go as they (3-9) seem to be the most commonly made.
Any pics of yer new shootin' iron ? It's pretty easy to post them here, you don't need Photobucket or any other sites. Let me know if you need help.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

You'd what......put it in the closet and buy a scope in six months....


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

when and if you buy a rifle SG, Ive got an old scope off a BB gun I'll send you, course it doesnt have any magnification and the crosshairs do move around as you move the rifle. LOL


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

On a serious note SG, if you are going to be hunting in thick stuff why dont you try your crossbow?


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Well thats plenty accurate enough for a coyote.. Will a 2 blade fly Ok from it ?


----------



## Patty (Dec 11, 2011)

My .22s get straight 4X scopes... If your going to be in really thick stuff,1-4X would probably be better... JMO


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

raccoon said:


> Hey everybody thanks for the insight! Would a 3- 9x40 scope be too much for my mag? I do plan on using it for prairie dogs out west, also im looking to spend $200-350 on the scope...Thanks!


Nikon makes rimfire specific scopes for rimfires with BDC reticles and has the Spot-On application for your computer or phone. Really is a nice set-up. Very reasonably priced and good glass for what you're price range is. Ebb's did a review on Haus of Guns not long ago if you guys are interested in checking out the gun.


----------



## Coon'n Inc. (Aug 10, 2012)

Thanks Bones! I ended up ordering the Nikon Rimfire 3-9x40 BDC for my 22 mag..ill be sure to upload pics once I get it all set up! Has anyone else used that Spot-on application? Does it work well?


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

raccoon said:


> Thanks Bones! I ended up ordering the Nikon Rimfire 3-9x40 BDC for my 22 mag..ill be sure to upload pics once I get it all set up! Has anyone else used that Spot-on application? Does it work well?


 It needs one parameter of information that for a majority isnt available for say the load they are using. And that is velocity/FPS of the round to be an accurate computation. The only way I know of getting around that problem is buying rounds with the FPS on them like Hornady--then you can have doping info thats accurate. Otherwise you need a chronograph for reloads or the like from factory loads without their FPS on the box. Lastly Im not sure if hornady lists a fps on the 22 rounds you might be shooting but they do list some for it.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

reloads won't apply to the .22mag. all .22mag rounds I've purchased have the muzzle velocity on the box


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

220swift said:


> reloads won't apply to the .22mag. all .22mag rounds I've purchased have the muzzle velocity on the box


 Yes that is an incorrect pooling there, I should have left the .22 cal rimfires out of the statement as a whole.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

raccoon said:


> Thanks Bones! I ended up ordering the Nikon Rimfire 3-9x40 BDC for my 22 mag..ill be sure to upload pics once I get it all set up! Has anyone else used that Spot-on application? Does it work well?


That's great to hear ! Once in a great while I can say something worth a darn...LOL


----------



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

Maybe







Just because he bought was you recommended doesn't automatically mean you gave good advice


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Whatever pal......









Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk 2


----------

